# connection écran apple à un pc



## jmic (31 Janvier 2005)

bonjour 

je pssède un portable sony centrino avec une sortie VGA ; puis je le brancher sur un écran apple cinema display de 20 pouces (compatibilité PC/MAC)

j'ai cru comprendre que cet écran devait être branché en DVI ; j'ai vu également qu'il existait des connecteurS VGA vers DVI ? y a t il une perte de qualité en passant d'une sortie VGA vers DVI par rapport à une connection sortie DVI vers DVI ?

Merci par avance


----------



## JPTK (31 Janvier 2005)

jmic a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> 
> je pssède un portable sony centrino avec une sortie VGA ; puis je le brancher sur un écran apple cinema display de 20 pouces (compatibilité PC/MAC)
> 
> ...



Salut.

- Oui, pourquoi voudrais-tu que ce ne soit pas possible ?
- Pas de problème avec l'adaptateur, pas de perte.


----------



## jmic (31 Janvier 2005)

donc avoir une sortie DVI sur un portable ne présente comme seul avantage de ne pas acheter un connecteur VGA vers DVI ? est ce bien exact ?


----------



## MamaCass (31 Janvier 2005)

Oui bien sur cet adaptateur existe, mais il coute 250 euros !


----------



## jmic (31 Janvier 2005)

sur la fnac j'ai vu un tel connecteur à 9 E : voir ci dessous les caractéristqiues

MCL Samar adaptateur DVI-I / VGA
Permet de brancher un écran DVI-I dual link sur un ordinateur PC équipé en VGA
Connecteurs : DVI-I femelle / Sub-D HD 15 mâle
Garantie 1 an

qu'en penses tu ?
je ne suis pas un expert en informatique mais je m'interroge


----------



## MamaCass (31 Janvier 2005)

Oui après avoir posté j'ai cherché et j'ai trouvé aussi des adaptateurs VGA vers DVI mais ca fait des mois que je me renseigne et tout le monde me dit que ca coute tres cher et qu'il vaut mieux acheter un ecran avec sortie VGA pour aller sur mon ibook, alors avec cet adaptateur à 9 ¤ ou à 15 ¤ comme j'ai vu :

http://www.materiel.net/details_F2E4261.html

Est-ce possible je peux brancher un ecran DVI à mon ibook, j'hallucine si c'est ca ! et un ecran Apple aussi donc ! 

  

Quelqu'un peut confirmer ?
Si c'est vrai ca va me changer la vie !

MamaCass


----------

